# Good ole mesquite Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well Mesquite Burl with some White Tail Antler and threw in some Aluminum Inlays, followed up with some Eucalyptus Burl Inays. Stuffed it with a Mesquite single reed insert and capped it to match the barrel & CA finish..


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

As always very nice Robert.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW did I say WOW yet!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful, Mate....:cheers:


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Once again you amaze me with your great work.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice call. We open back up this Saturday. Will let you know how things are.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great

Where the heck do you keep coming up with antler that size LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh My Goodness!!! Beautiful as always!!! I just love it.....Really!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your kindness!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking call, Congrats!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

That duck call is drop dead gorgeous. Where did you get the kit from?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> That duck call is drop dead gorgeous. Where did you get the kit from?


Kit?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> That duck call is drop dead gorgeous. *Where did you get the kit from?*


Sorry...just had to....:biggrin:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Sorry...just had to....:biggrin:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

LOL.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Sorry...just had to....:biggrin:


LOL you forgot this part of the kit HaHaHaHa


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha!! You guys crack me up!!!!! Salt all my calls are 100% hand made.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> Ha ha ha!! You guys crack me up!!!!! Salt all my calls are 100% hand made.


I figured that, after those guys publicly humiliated me in front of 2 million readers! LOL J/K
I'm not versed enough to understand about the reeds, etc. Really impressive work.


----------



## lapdog (Dec 23, 2012)

Robert---Your CA finishes are always so beautiful. I use CA on pens and other "straight" pieces, but I have never understood how well it could be applied to more "shaped" pieces like your calls. What technique do you use for finishing such shaped items?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry about that Salt, I know they only ment it in good humor..

Lapdog, I learned this from a friend. I use only thin CA, as the lathe is spinning I use my left hand and apply the CA directly to the call and I use my right hand with a folded piece of paper towel to smooth it out. So as I apply the CA I am moving it and the paper towel from left to right down the call. I normally apply 12-18 coats on and then wet sand with 1200 grit sand paper and then use hut plastic pollish to finish it up.. Good luck!!!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Sorry about that Salt, I know they only ment it in good humor..


No doubt about it ...all in fun!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

How do you get the aluminum inlays to stick to the wood? I have tried a rough sanding of the surface and epoxy and they always pop apart and dont stick. 

CA??


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I use CA on mine..


----------

